# CO2 Generators and/or Tanks Aesthetics



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

I would like to add a CO2 generator or tank and diffuser to my aquarium.

I want to do this "such that it will not" "ruin the aesthetics of my aquarium area".

The following is a link to my "Money Pit" for yall's use.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fish-aquarium-pictures/17338-money-pit.html

Any ideas or suggestions?

TR


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

First off ditch the bubble wands. They defeat the purpose of planted tanks. Second, I dont know how much benefit you will get from CO2 in that tank. THe plants are not what I would consider CO2 hungry. May not be worth the money to go pressurized and DIY may not be much help.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Da:

I really appreciate the input!

*The following is intended to be West Texas humor!*



Damon said:


> First off ditch the bubble wands.


You do not understand the underlying precept here.

The air pump is very rarely "cranked up to the extent" as depicted in the photograph.

I "kinda run around with a gal" from southeast New Mexico.

She procured a "high end air pump" and the diffuser bars as well as the diffuser disk because "she likes seeing the air bubbles".

You would not want me to not be capable of bearing children would you (even at my very advanced age)?


*The following are "real questions".*



Damon said:


> They defeat the purpose of planted tanks.


This is my theory.

1) Although I have, what I consider to be, a fairly sophisticated sump return system with jets from my wet/dry filtration system I can "much better" control the level of turbulence on the tank's water surface with the air diffusers than with the jets. (I know, I know: theoretically O2 saturation should "not be a problem" with a wet/dry process but please humor me here).

2) In the absence of light plants are O2 consumers.
Hence I typically "turn on the air some" at when the aquarium lights are off.




Damon said:


> Second, I dont know how much benefit you will get from CO2 in that tank. The plants are not what I would consider CO2 hungry.


My question is relevant to the procuring of and growth of red pigmented plants in the tank.

As I have previously indicated your response to my previous post is greatly appreciated and a response to this post also would be appreciated.

TR

BTW (ie. one last item)
Does CO2 generation just "flat not work"?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I will answer your questions (although not in the order posted but as the words come to me)..........

Bringing out the "reds" in plants is usually attributed to lower NO3 levels than co2 (though co2 does play a role in it, it is not as much as one would think).

For instance, bringing out the reds in common rotalla (not wallachi) is normally done by lowering NO3 levels (normally 20-25ppm) to around 10-13ppm.

One must be careful in doing this, especially in high light tanks, of bottoming out No3. 
And yes O2 saturation and CO2 levels are nor directly related..............

I perfer Pressurized co2 over DIY for many, many reasons. The most important being stability. With pressurized, you could keep the bubble wands and a 30ppm co2 level though you would be wasting CO2.

Wet dry filters tend to outgas co2 faster the HOB filters (much larger water turnover rate).

CO2 generation does work...................to an extent.

Yeast mixes with sugar to produce alcohol (Oh). The resulting BYPRODUCT is CO2. Better quality yeast (beer, wine) longer generation. OH is toxic to yeast and kills them off after a short period (~ a week).
Stabalizers can be added to mixtures (baking soda) but you sacrifice generation amount/second.

In short, in tanks over 20 gallons (guideline, not fact) DIY just doesnt have the horses to keep up.

Google Tom Barr on the internet. Read his posts. I don't think there is a better source for info than him in the world. Nice guy too!


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Aug 27, 2007)

how big is that tank. damon is right 100%. one diy is pointless in bigger tanks. with all those fish i hope its more then a 30 gal tank. 

if you were to add co2 you would just be gassing it off with the air bubbles. if you have a wet dry system you should have plenty of o2 into the water. a wet dry is an other place thats just going to gas out the co2 your adding. 

i dont have a single air pump in any of my tanks. planted or not. there are very few tanks that are in need for one. if you like the look then keep it but have it on for the right reason.


----------

